# Yao tearin it up at Asian Basketball Games



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Game against Japan -

26 points, 21 rebounds, 6 blocks

Game against Lebanon -

36 points, 16 rebounds, 4 blocks

Shot close to 70% in both games. By the looks of some of the people guarding him, I'm surprised it wasn't 100%.









*"Yao Ming towering over the competition"*


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

The really good news is Yao averaged between 20 to 23 MPG in every games except the one against Lebanon, where he played 36 minutes. He had a so-so game last night against Qatar with 'only' 16 points and 6 rebounds (first time not getting double-double in this tournament) but he played only 23 minutes and shot 7/7 from the field.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

When are all of his contractual obligations to the Chinese Military over?


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!


I'm likin' the rage he is showing here. :yes:


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> When are all of his contractual obligations to the Chinese Military over?


Yao was really never part of the Chinese Military army, unlike Wang Zhi Zhi, Yao started his career later than Wang, and it's when they actually have a team "farm" system, so Yao started his career with Shanghai, I am not sure if he has any business contract with Shanghai Sharks, but I am positive that he has nothing to do with the Chinese military like Wang.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Does anyone know how Mengke Bateer is doing in the championship?


----------



## tattoo (Dec 16, 2002)

Mengke Bateer

9 points and 6 rebounds in 17 minutes against Qatar
17 points and 4 rebounds in 20 minutes against Japan

Du Feng is the one who shined during this tournament.


----------



## tattoo (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> When are all of his contractual obligations to the Chinese Military over?


This is the Chinese NT.... Yao Ming is playing just liked Nowitzki for Germany, Parker for France, or any of the Americans for the Dream team.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

S. Korean scored 51 points beyong the 3-point range, that show how pathetic the Chinese' defense were. I think that's more of the coach's problem. Giving Yao full 40 minutes wasn't a bright idea, either.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tattoo</b>!
> 
> 
> This is the Chinese NT.... Yao Ming is playing just liked Nowitzki for Germany, Parker for France, or any of the Americans for the Dream team.


How about his committments that I assume were included in his contract. It just seems like YAO plays ball all year round which cant be a good thing going into the season


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

China's MVP: Yao leads team to Asian title


----------



## tattoo (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> How about his committments that I assume were included in his contract. It just seems like YAO plays ball all year round which cant be a good thing going into the season


In other sport(namely soccer), if one refuses to play for the NT, it is considered to be a cardinal sin. For American basketball fans, it is hard to unbderstand this because the massive numbers of American basketball talents.... it is no big deal for Shaq or Kobe to skip the Olympics or the World Champion. But imagine Landon Donovan refused to play for the USMNT in a critical WCQ.... or his club team(which happened to Kasey Keller at Leicester) refused to release him. I can hear the uproars from the Sams Army. 

I had no problem with Yao's obligation to the national team. In soccer, it is actually a FIFA rule to release the players for NT duty. If international basketball is to grow, I think it is important for players to have the Yao Ming clauses in their contracts.


----------



## tattoo (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MightyReds2020</b>!
> S. Korean scored 51 points beyong the 3-point range, that show how pathetic the Chinese' defense were. I think that's more of the coach's problem. Giving Yao full 40 minutes wasn't a bright idea, either.


I think Mengke Bateer did not dress.... the game was close!! So Yao had to stay on court.

The Koreans also went for the 3 point. No Asian team can complete against China for the inside game and Ha Ha Seung Jin also had foul trouble early on.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tattoo</b>!
> 
> 
> I think Mengke Bateer did not dress.... the game was close!! So Yao had to stay on court.
> ...


Bateer dressed but did not play because S. Korean are too quick for China to utilize the two towers in a lineup and Ming had to play 40-minutes. Plus Bateer was bothered by back injury throughout the tourny.

Aside from 30 points and 15 rebounds, here are the other stat line:

12-16 FG, 6-7 FT, 5 BLKs, 6 ASTs, 1 STL, and 7 dunks!


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> "Yao Ming towering over the competition"


Haha that pic is too funny, the guy is like half his size. :laugh:


----------

